

Ask HN: What are the best paid ad services/methods? - themanwhocant

I&#x27;ve had some luck with Google AdWords. Facebook ads were a waste of time. Are sponsored blog posts worth the money? What about other advertisement methods&#x2F;services?
======
Caparico
May be useful as an answer to what other paid web traffic sources are out
there: [http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/ppc/web-traffic-
sources](http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/ppc/web-traffic-sources)

